# MAC - Spring Colour Forecast - Feb 10



## iheartmakeup (Dec 9, 2009)

Place all your *Spring Forecast* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only. Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Spring Forecast* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Spring Forecast* colour story thread. 

Purple Quad!






Top Row: Mink Pink / Bruised Plum
Bottom Row: Black Tulip / Jungle Moon






Compared to in the gallery quad-






Swatches-


----------



## iheartmakeup (Dec 12, 2009)

Crush Metal Pigment Stack 2-

Packaging-











Compared to Rose Gold Pigment-











I don't know what the specific shade names are sooo...

beige





copper-





gold-





green-





swatches-

Top – Bottom: Green, Gold, Copper, Beige


----------



## Janice (Dec 21, 2009)

*MAC - Spring Colour Forecast - UNK 10*

Reserved


----------



## iheartmakeup (Dec 23, 2009)

Blush Ombres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Clockwise from top left: 

Springshine
Vintage Grape
Ripe Peach
Azalea Blossom

best pic for colour-





best pic for shimmer-





swatches-


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 11, 2010)

Colour 4 Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









clockwise from top left:

Manila Paper - Pale frosted white gold (Veluxe Pearl) 
Flip - Bronze gold (Frost) 
Creole Beauty - Frosted dark golden brown (Frost) 
Aztec Brick - Frosted true copper (Veluxe Pearl)






Onto the swtatches (without a base). Gah! Why did I swatch such a thin line of Manila paper?! 

Top-Bottom: Manila Paper, Flip, Creole Beauty, Aztec Brick 











Up close-


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 17, 2010)

Pigment Stack – Pinks & Purples






Pale pink (frost) 





Light lilac (frost) 





Mid-tone rose (frost) 





Dark purple (frost) 





Swatches! (no base)

Top-Bottom: Mid-tone rose, Pale pink, Dark purple, Light lilac


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 20, 2010)

Da Bling e/s from the Pink Colour Forecast


----------



## iheartmakeup (Jan 22, 2010)

Coral shadows-






Nanogold





Perky





Straw Harvest 





Hot Hot Hot





Swatches (no base)

Top- Bottom: Hot Hot Hot, Perky, Straw Harvest, Nanogold


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2010)

*pictures belong to erine1881

blushes*






azalea blossom






ripe peach






vintage grape






springshine


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2010)

*pictures belong to erine1881

lipsticks*






(sorry its a bit out of focus)
beigeland, bronzilla, bubblegum, colour me coral






fresh salmon, laugh a lot, phlox, pink burst






radicchio, rose maiden, victorian


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2010)

*pictures belong to erine1881

lipglasses*






lavendar wind, purple rage
ember glow, gold dust, hush hush rose, kumquat
almondine, cha cha, cultureclash, electric fuchsia


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2010)

*pictures belong to erine1881

the quads*


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2010)

*pictures belong to erine1881

single eyeshadows*






hot hot hot, lala, nanogold, perky






rosy outlook, straw harvest, very violet


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 28, 2010)

*pictures belong to erine1881

the pigment stacks*






again, sorry for the out of focus-ness






---

here are the pigments in focus this time!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 29, 2010)

*Pictures belong to Vampy Varnish* MAC Cosmetics Spring Colour Forecast Nail Lacquer Sneak Peek | Vampy Varnish

Malibu Peach



Imperial Splendour



Galore Pink



Abalone Shell


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 30, 2010)

Pics belong to Red R0se @ LiveJournal.

The new quad packaging:


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 31, 2010)

Just found these pics online while I was on the hunt for swatches.. *I think they belong to iheartmakeup* (hope Em doesn't mind that I put them up, but they were too gorgeous not to! ) 

L-R: Gold Dust, Cha Cha, Almondine, Kumquat




Almondine







Cha Cha







Gold Dust







Kumquat


----------



## TeresitaMC (Feb 2, 2010)

the 1st of the 3 lipstick swatches as per above from Erine, but in better focus:

beigeland, bronzilla, bubblegum, colour me coral

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_



_


----------



## TeresitaMC (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_*pictures belong to erine1881

the quads*




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_i wonder what happened?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here they are again.









_

 
Thanks Erine


----------



## rocketqueen (Feb 2, 2010)

(Ripe Peach Blush Ombre)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 2, 2010)

Some of the lip products (swatched on NW25/30 skin)






Left to right: Electric Fuchsia l/g, Fresh Salmon l/s, Bubblegum l/s, Bronzilla l/s


----------



## lenchen (Feb 5, 2010)

some Spring colour Forcast collection swatches on NC50 skin 

from top to bottom
straw harvest eyeshadow
hot hot hot eyeshadow
very violet eyeshadow

hung up lipstick

Aldomine lipglass
gold dusk lipglass.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 5, 2010)

Show Orchid + Electric Fuchsia l/g on NC50




Yes. I realize I need a real camera, not an Iphone-r-boner.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 5, 2010)

swatches on NW25/30 arm, no base




Left to right: Jungle Moon, Black Tulip, Bruised Plum, Mink Pink


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a few swatches. I'll post more when I feel better

First pic I have Expensive Pink in the swatch so you have it to reference it's tone to Hot Hot Hot











Fixed to smaller size. Sorry.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 5, 2010)

On NC50 skin

top: colour me coral lipstick
centre: ember glow lipglass
bottom: fresh salmon lipstick


----------



## KarlaSugar (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## lenchen (Feb 9, 2010)

colour quad 3(purple) on NC50 skin, colour quad 4(neutral) on NC50 skin


----------



## lenchen (Feb 9, 2010)

On NC50 skin
Top: Blush ombre in Vintage grape
Centre: purple rage lipglass
Bottom: bubblegum lipstick


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 9, 2010)

Top pic Azalea Blossom left 
top to bottom  Pink Burst, Bubblegum, Very Violet and Hot Hot Hot


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 10, 2010)

*Victorian lipstick on clean, unlined, unprimed lips*









Hth!


----------



## lara (Feb 10, 2010)

*Cultureclash*
Ensign
En Pointe





*Cultureclash*


----------



## perfectdefect (Feb 11, 2010)

As promised my swatches. They're done under a sun lamp as we have no sun for the last few days.  And if it helps i'm super pale.  I don't know my mac number as I don't use foundation from them.





























For the blushes the lightest color is the light part of the ombre then the 2nd is the darkest and the third is all swirled together.


----------



## luhly4 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## resin (Feb 11, 2010)

I made swatches of Viva Glam Gaga + Cyndy  Vs. Real Doll + Bubblegum

Yes, i know i spelled Cyndi's name wrong. 
♡


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 11, 2010)

Pink Burst on unlined, pigmented lips


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Ripe Peach Blush Ombre





Colour Me Coral l/s





Culture Clash






*


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 12, 2010)

On NW 20

Coppering and HHH






Not so great swatches..the most apparent orange swatch is Hot Hot Hot; the small pink around it are swatches of Radicchio lipstick (top), CMC on the otherside, the "bruise" on the bottom is Very Violet e/s..I think the rest are the same colors already listed


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.makeupobsessed.com/wp-con...2/IMG_0335.jpg

Swatched on NW30 skin:
From L to R: UD blunt, Femme-Fi, Manila Paper (from the new quad), Solar White


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 12, 2010)

Top : Electric Fuchsia, Purple Rage, Kumquat, Ember Glow, Gold Dust
Bottom : Straw Harvest, Vintage Grape


----------



## sleepyhead (Feb 12, 2010)

*victorian lipstick* on NC25/30 yellow undertone, reddish pigmented lips





*viva glam gaga vs victorian*





*pigment stack1, *NC20 skin (my hands are much lighter than my face and have stronger yellow undertone)





direct natual lighting





natural lighting indoor





*compare to other pigments*
vertically, left to right
1st column top to bottom: lily white, apricot pink, light pink from stack 1, revved up
2nd column top to bottom: ruby red, dark pink from stack 1, rose
3rd column top to bottom: lovely lily, kitschmas, light purple from stack 1, lovely lily(again)
4th column top to bottom: deep purple, grape, dark purple from statck 1

direct sunlight





indoor








*pigment stack2*,





direct natual lighting





natural lighting indoor





*compare to other pigments*
horizontally, top to bottom
1st row, l to r: golden olive, green from stack 2, golder's green
2nd row, l to r: golden lemon, gold from stack 2, gold (original frost)
3rd row, l to r: deckchair, peachy orange color from stack 2, pink bronze (the little dot), melon, pink bronze layered over melon (almost idential to the stack 2 color)
4th row, l to r: dazzleray, light peach color from stack 2, blonde's gold

direct sunlight





*color forecast 1*
column 1: *lipsticks *top to bottom: Phlox, pink burst, bubblegum, laugh a lot
column 2: *lipglasses* top to bottom: cultureclash, hush hush rose, electric fuchsia

direct natural lighting





indoor natual lighting






column 1: *eyeshadows* top to bottom: rosy outlook, very voilet, lala, da bling
column 2:* crush metal pigment stack1 *

direct natural lighting





indoor natual lighting






*Azalea Blossom blush ombre*
l to r: lighter end, darker end, mixed

direct natural lighting





indoor natual lighting







*color forecast 2*
column 1: *lipsticks *top to bottom: Fresh Salmon, Victorian, Colour Me Coral, Rose Maiden
column 2: *lipglasses* top to bottom: Ember Glow, Cha Cha, Kumquat
column 3: *crush metal pigment stack2*

direct natural lighting





indoor natual lighting






column 1: *eyeshadows* top to bottom: nano gold, straw harvest, perky, hot hot hot
column 2: *Ripe Peach blush ombre* top to bottom: lighter end, darker end, mixed

direct natural lighting





indoor natual lighting







*color forecast 3*
column 1: *eyeshadow quad colour 3 *
column 2: *Vintage Grape blush ombre* top to bottom: lighter end, darker end, mixed, the darkest color from eyeshadow quad colour 3
column 3: *lipglasses and lipsticks* top to bottom: Lavender Wind, Purple Rage lipglass, Radiccio, Hang up lipstick

direct natural lighting





indoor natual lighting







*color forecast 4*
column 1: *eyeshadow quad colour 4 *
column 2: *Springshine blush ombre* top to bottom: lighter end, darker end, mixed
column 3: *lipglasses and lipsticks* top to bottom: Almondine, Gold dust lipglass, Beigeland, Bronzilla lipstick

direct natural lighting





indoor natual lighting







nail polishes
l to r: Galore Pink; (top: opi A Good Man-darin is Hard to Find) Malibu Peach (bottom: opi Hot & Spicy); Imperial Splendour (top & bottom: opi siberian night); Abalone Shell


----------



## only1angel (Feb 12, 2010)

Left to Right:
ember glow, culture clash, hush hush rose, bubblegum, pink burst, colour me coral, victorian, fresh salmon, rose maiden, beigeland, viva glam gaga










pink burst, bubblegum, gaga, hush hush rose, ember glow, cultureclash, fresh salmon, victorian, colour me coral, rose maiden, rose maiden again, and Beigeland on the bottom















Laugh A Lot, Pink Burst, Bubblegum









Stacked 1 Pigments









Ripe Peach and Azalea Blossom






Ripe Peach & Azalea Blossom swatch








Nanogold e/s








Bare Lips








Colour Me Coral on the lips & Ripe Peach on cheeks













Colour Me Coral and Elle lipglass 
















Victorian 






different lighting









Beigeland












Beigeland & Ember Glow lipglass










Bubblegum














Rose Maiden





Rose Maiden & Amorous Dazzleglass Creme










Fresh Salmon










Pink Burst










Culture Clash l/g









Ember Glow l/g









Hush, Hush Rose l/g














Viva Glam Gaga l/s


----------



## traxter (Feb 13, 2010)

fresh salmon and rimmel's coral shimmer
(L-R)

purple quad/colour 3 quad

(l-r)

mink pink, bruised plum, black tulip, jungle moon


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 13, 2010)

Pigmented lips...Color Me Coral and Florabundance


----------



## starfck (Feb 14, 2010)

wearing chatter box lipstick and over that i'm wearing electric fuchsia lipglass
i absolutely love this color =)




i also got purple rage but i haven't taken a picture of it yet sorry.


----------



## only1angel (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is a swatch of most of the lippies layered with Bubbles l/s. Some have a more noticeable change than others:
1st row- Pink Burst, Victorian, Colour Me Coral, Fresh Salmon
2nd row- same as row 1 but layered with Bubbles
2rd row- Rose Maiden, Rose Maiden+Bubbles
4th row- Beigeland, Beigeland+Bubbles







Pink Burst, Pink Burst+Bubbles layered on top








Stacked 1 on the lids, Nanogold for highlight, Azalea Blossom on the cheeks, Phlox on lips (I figured I'd post this b/c there are still most that are wondering about what Phlox looks like on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Bubblegum + Culture Clash lipglass on the lips


----------



## DonnaN (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks/Swatches from the past several days:

Eyes, using Nanogold and Hot Hot Hot eyeshadows:





Swatches of the rest:

Pigment Stack












Stacked 1! (left is dry, right is layered over Painterly paint pot)

Blush Ombres




(Left to Right) Azalea Blossom, Ripe Peach and Springshine





(Top to Bottom) Springshine, Ripe Peach, Azalea Blossom

Lippies:




Top to Bottom)  Electric Fuchsia l/g, Hush Hush Rose l/g, Radicchio l/s, Rose Maiden l/s and Bubblegum l/s





(Left to Right) Bubblegum, Rose Maiden, Radicchio, Hush Hush Rose, Electric Fuchsia


----------



## glowingface (Feb 15, 2010)

*STRAW HARVEST*





_*STRAW HARVEST, EVENING AURA, RULE*_





*SWATCH OF* *STRAW HARVEST, EVENING AURA*





*LAUGH A LOT LIPSTICK*





*SWATCH OF LAUGH A LOT LIPSTICK*


----------



## Purple (Feb 16, 2010)

Attachment 10671
Azalea Blossom 
Attachment 10672
Ripe Peach

Attachment 10673
Hot, hot, hot- Perky
Straw Harvest- Nanogold
Attachment 10674
Quad 4 & Quad 
Attachment 10675
Quad 3
Attachment 10676
Quad 4


----------



## Leila_Lei (Feb 17, 2010)

Just received my first item in the mail: Rose Maiden Lipstick from #2!!!


----------



## starfck (Feb 17, 2010)

so i finally got around to doing a lip swatch of purple rage ; sorry i applied this sloppily lol anywhooo i really love this color on me ^-^


----------



## shimmergrass (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## fintia (Feb 18, 2010)

Electric Fuschia and Hello Kitty Fast Friends
http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...a/DSC_0079.jpg

From top to Bottom
HK Fast Friends
Electric Fuschia






From left to right
Fast Friends
Electric Fuschia


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 21, 2010)

Quad 3:









Straw Harvest:





Perky:





Hot Hot Hot:





Nanogold:





Nanogold, Straw Harvest, Perky, Hot Hot Hot:










Bubblegum:





Victorian:





Color me Coral:





Bubblegum, Victorian, Colour me Coral










Blush Ombres (light, middle, dark, mixed)

Vintage Grape





Azalea Blossom





Ripe Peach










Azalea Blossom





Vintage Grape





Ripe Peach


----------



## Karrie (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## sunniechan (Feb 25, 2010)

*For reference NC40 Skin. All swatches done without any primers. 
*

*Blush Ombres*












*Quad 3

*





*Quad 4

*






*Single Eyeshadows

*





*Pigment Stacks*











*Lipsticks and Lipglosses *


----------



## Karrie (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Purple Rage, Hush Hush Rose, Cha Cha, Almondine





Purple Rage, Hush Hush Rose, Cha Cha, Almondine


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 1, 2010)

SCF got finally released today! *yay* (all clickable thumbs btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 1, 2010)

Fresh Salmon


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2010)

Pink Burst l/s





Springshine Blush Ombre, Laugh-A-Lot l/s, Hush Hush Rose l/g, and Hot Hot Hot e/s










Cultureclash l/g, Cha Cha l/g, La La e/s, Very Violet e/s, Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre, Ripe Peach Blush Ombre, Vintage Grape Blush Ombre















Fresh Salmon, Bubblegum, Almondine, Straw Harvest, Nanogold










Colour 3 Quad, Beigeland l/s, Kumquat l/g, Electric Fuchsia l/g


----------



## Binni (Mar 5, 2010)

Jampacked (left) versus Purple Rage


----------



## Purity (Mar 5, 2010)

Hot Hot Hot eyeshadow:







Very Violet eyeshadow:







Nanogold eyeshadow:







Nanogold, Very violet, Hot Hot Hot:







Ripe Peach blush ombre:






Gold part / Pink part  / Blended:


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 5, 2010)

Laugh a Lot and Pink Burst lipsticks


----------



## s_lost (Mar 7, 2010)

Fresh Salmon in fairly pigmented lips:


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 12, 2010)

Colour Me Coral Lipstick


----------



## LionLovingTiger (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought some comparisons of Ripe Peach vs Estee Lauder's Peach Nuance might be helpful... RP on top/right...


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 27, 2010)

MAC Ripe Peach blush ombre - NC35


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 29, 2010)

Here you can see Stacked 1! and Stacked 2! pigments on NW10-15 skintone. Different point of view to show the colour in full light (the pigment is more "metallic") and in shadows (you can clearly see the colour)


----------



## Leila_Lei (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 11, 2010)

on NC30/NC35/N3 skin


----------



## lara (May 31, 2010)

*Rose Maiden*


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Colour 4 Quad





Manila Paper, Flip, Aztec Brick, Creole Beauty

Hush, Hush Rose and Purple Rage l/g









purple rage









HHR


----------

